# DLink DSLG604T + Netgear DGND3300v2 As switch + Wireless AP



## snayler0 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Everybody.

Ive currently got a network set up via a DLink DSLG604T router. All PC's in the house are wired. All laptops / consoles are wireless. On the side of the house with the router, everything runs fine. On the other side (my side) the wireless is terrible if we can even connect at all. I have 2 PCs set up on my side of the house connected through a switch which sits in the room with the PCs.

I've found a Netgear DGND3300v2 router which i want to use as a replacement for the switch, as it should also be able to transmit another wireless connection and fix the crappy wireless issue.

I've tried a ton of other sites but none of the suggestions have fully provided what I'm after.

Basically i want to set up the Netgear as an ethernet switch for the PC's in the room, and then i want it to transmit wirelessly on the same SSID as the DLink with the same PSK etc so that moving around the house with a wireless device shouldn't drop connection and require me to switch to the other router etc.

If i reset the netgear to factory defaults, it works as a switch with the cable from the DLink router in port 1, and the PCs in the other ports. The wireless is visible, and i can connect to it, but i am not getting any internet connectivity. I was told that if i disable DHCP on the netgear router this would fix the issue, but i must have done something wrong, because it doesn't work. With the netgear router as a switch, i still appear to be getting an IP address from the DLink router on the PCs, as my local IP adress range on the DLink is 10.1.1.2 - 10.1.1.254 and my local ip is within that range. The Netgear router has an ip range of 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254 or something i think.

So, i know a fair bit about PC's. But i'm not exactly a networking expert.

Can someone help me with step by step on how to do this? Do i need to change some settings on the DLink router?

If you need any more information let me know!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you enable the wireless repeating function for the netgear router? You might also have to do the same for the Dlink router. Also your Netgear router needs to have an IP address that is on the same network as the Dlink router.


----------



## snayler0 (Mar 27, 2011)

lorjack said:


> Did you enable the wireless repeating function for the netgear router? You might also have to do the same for the Dlink router. Also your Netgear router needs to have an IP address that is on the same network as the Dlink router.


Thanks for your help.

I have enabled the wireless repeating function on the netgear router.

I've set the LAN IP for the netgear router to 10.1.1.200, set the wireless repeater to the same IP and turned DHCP off.

The base station MAC is set to the MAC adress of my DLink Router.

Is this correct?

Now it looks like i can get to the internet via wireless on both routers, both SSID's are set to "Echo Base" (yes I'm a star wars nut hahaha)

BUT, the wireless from the netgear has no security attached, which i don't really want. My preferred option would be to have both routers broadcasting the same SSID "Echo Base" and using the same WPA2 PSK.

Is this achievable?

here is a screen shot of the status for each of the routers...

Primary Dlink (DHCP enabled) WPA2 PSK enabled.








ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Secondary Netgear (DHCP disabled) WPA PSK disabled (won't enable while wireless repeater is active)








ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Have i missed something?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It might not enable because its not the same encryption that the Dlink is using. Its using WPA2 while the Netgear is using WPA. They'd have to be the same. Have you tried using WEP to see if it works then? Or its a conflict between the routers, different brands don't play nicely with each other unless you got DD-WRT installed on them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please see if this Article helps. You should be able to add your additional router.

Remember one thing, if your routers doesn't have MDIX Ports or Auto sensing, you'll have to use a cross-over cable to connect your routers.


----------



## snayler0 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for your help. But I've decided to let it go for now.

I've come to the conclusion that Dlink and Netgear aren't fully talking the way i want them to.

The only setup i was able to get was one side of the house secured with wpa2, and the other side unsecured.

Instead, i've decided it might be time to get new routers, and i'll just buy 2 of the same model to ensure they talk well.

Lastly on this topic, Any suggestions for which routers to go with?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

No real preference from me, Linksys and Belkin routers have both let me down in the past. I got a Dlink right now that has been working perfectly for the last 6+ months.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd Linksys just an upgrade from the second one and I have no issues at all.
I think if I wear to buy and replace my existing router just to upgrade it I would go for a Dual Band D-Link or Netgear 'N'.


> Lastly on this topic, Any suggestions for which routers to go with?


----------

